# referendum for EU membership



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone else totally fed up of the EU telling us what we can and cant do?
A known terrorist who praised 9/11 has had his deportation order over turned because he might be tortured back in Jordan.

Enough is enough, we need our independence back and the ability to make our own laws and decisions for OUR nation.
We have a legal system that's worse than useless due to the Fanny's of Brussels.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I totally agree with you Toshiba, its about time the people who are paying millions in tax , (to keep in Europe,were we have no say whatsoever).should have a chance to say
either yes or no, i know which way i would vote


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

fuk the eu.........sort an online vote out tosh and see if we cant spread this mother far and wide on the net m8


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> fuk the eu.........sort an online vote out tosh and see if we cant spread this mother far and wide on the net m8


Gaz you can start one here http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > fuk the eu.........sort an online vote out tosh and see if we cant spread this mother far and wide on the net m8
> ...


have jim..........but have you seen the amount of footing loonies that have posted on it.......OMG am i now an official looney lol


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Just spent 30 min looking at some of them. Some are worthwhile and I added my signature to them but as Gaz has said a lot of them are for the loonies


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

The UK can simply refuse to follow the European Convention of Human Rights by passing a national law. Realistically speaking, the EU evolved to some amorphous political form of nonsensical proportions.
Leaving the EU and a global market is not really sensible or that desirable. What it needs to be cut back is the introduction of political power in the EU.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

China's not in the EU and they are doing fine....
EU has 0 benifits for us.

Vote pls.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> China's not in the EU and they are doing fine....
> EU has 0 benifits for us.
> 
> Vote pls.


You can't fault the logic, can you...

Although, now I think about it, Zimbabwe aren't in the EU and they're doing pretty badly. Now I don't know what to think.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > China's not in the EU and they are doing fine....
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :? :? :? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Back in 1973 we joined the EEC (European Economic Community) to have trading links with 8 other nations in western Europe.

We did not join the United States of Europe. The nations within Europe are culturally so different it can never work, and the Euro currency is a folly which is currently proving this (disparity between Greece, the poorest Euro nation and Germany the richest).

Why political unity seems to be a goal is anyone's guess, you only have to look as the UK (aka United States of Britain) and witness after 400 years of unity the current Scottish devolution argument and the recently set up Stormont and Welsh Assemblies which can override British law. Interestingly though as an Englishman the English don't have an assembly....


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Its time we did have an asembly and a voice. I kinda think that the UK is an important Union and therefore as the largest contirbuting member I would like to see an English assembly, the biggest part of the Union and the biggest contributor, voting on whether we would still like to maintain a working relationship with Scotland, Wales and N.I. If need be lets cut the deficit 4 ways and go our merry ways - still mates who look out for eachother but no longer to be relied upon to share our own wealth with anyone other than our own. Every country appars to dislike us (you only have to see that f#cking song contest to realise that); I note though that they didnt hate us 60 years ago when our fathers and grandfather filled their cemeteries repatriating most of them). So at the same time lets have a a forum to vote on whether we want to continue kissing the arse of every country that can't abide us; I for one would gladly tell em all to go f'ck themselves, close the borders and half the crime rate. Please don't consider me anti Scottish, Welsh or Irish, I have a great effinity for each of those proud countries and the people who live there and have many mates in each to prove it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

spandy will be on soon to call you a racist after that


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i think brian r should realise, tho i understand why he wouldnt,,,, that not everybody hates all " brittish " people, in fact the scottish people are loved throughout the world,,, but there again, we are quite different from the english ...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> i think brian r should realise, tho i understand why he wouldnt,,,, that not everybody hates all " brittish " people, in fact the scottish people are loved throughout the world,,, but there again, we are quite different from the english ...


yep you cant speak the lingo :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've been thinking and ive decided to run for political office.

Main part of my election promises will be these...

We will, with immediate effect build detention centers at the mouth of the channel tunnel. we will not patrol the entrance to the tunnel but 30ft electric fences with armed guards and a shoot to kill policy will be adopted to all borders that do not face the tunnel. Large floor to roof one way turn styles would be installed at the exit to the detention center/entrance to the tunnel. A Mall will be built just before the center point of the tunnel where free legal advise on how to claim benefits and asylum in france will be offered as well as market stalls selling face EU docs will be offered at reasonable prices. The mall will also have a large selection of popular brands all tax free, but unfortunately any money leaving the UK will be taxed at 35%. UK passport holders will not be allowed to enter the mall. All people claiming asylum or entering the UK at UK airports/ports will be dealt with within two hours and all failed applicants will be move to the aforementioned detention centers for further processing. Rooms will be available to rent in the tunnel hotel detention center that will meet a variety of peoples needs/affordability.

Road tax for all petrol cars will be removed after 6 months of coming into power. The £30.3bn generated from the road tax will be applied and paid for by increased petrol costs(to the same value). The road tax portion of petrol tax will only be used for road/infrastructure related projects until the infrasture is return to an acceptable level. Due to the chavs driving without tax, by using a fuel based tax the cost for normal or average road users will be actually reduced as all road users will be contributing equally to their up keep. All road works will be done on a 24/7/365 basis and penalties will be applied to companies that are not able to meet the strict time lines and minimum distances will be published that contractors will need to be covered per day or penalties will be enforced as well as public floggings. All french based cars will be taxed at 50%, this money will be used to pay for the removal of all speed humps and speed cameras. All trucks/cars not registered in the UK will have the fuel tanks contents measured and taxed at the point of entry. This tax will be at current UK prices + 20% per litre. This has a two fold impact, the first and most important is the underlying principle that ALL road users will pay the same to use the road as everyone else regardless of origin. second impact is that we stop duty loss from truckers filling up in other counties and not pay tax to the UK. Canals would be re-opened to allow heavy goods to be transports without clogging up UK roads. Canals that cant be used to transport will be filled in and reverted to roads or rail. Canal traffic would not be taxed.The sole goal of these taxes/incentives is to reduce over two the physical cost of fuel while improving and maintaining the countries infrastructure while reducing overall road consumption.

Diesel costs will be increased so as to level the price/mile average paid for each fuel making them tax neutral when compared to petrol.

All cosmetic procedures currently being paid for by the NHS will be stopped. 
All none UK residents will be refused treatment until the means of payment can be confirmed/guaranteed by the government of the country of origin. Anyone arrested for offences that are due to a direct result of binge drinking will be charged for the accommodation and transport cost + 50%, Anyone treated by the NHS for alcohol based injuries will be charged by the NHS for both accommodation (if required) and on a time/materials basis. 
Disability benefit for all but the real disabled would be removed within 6 months of coming to power. Disabled spots would be cut in half and the bill for mobility (mobility is the largest car fleet in the UK) would be cut 60%

All unemployed people will have all benefits cancelled and a new system of welfare will be introduced. This will included a WW2 style electronic-ration book (herein referred to as ebook) that stops the recipient from being able to spend public money on alcohol, cigarettes gambling or other luxury leisure activities. This system will simply provide food and clothing to an acceptable level to ensure basic human rights/living levels.

All unemployed people will be required to do community services in order to get the ebook vouchers.
These will included, items ranging from street/littler cleaning to public works capital building projects. The idea will be to train people in a trade while giving them practical experience for the good of the people. This will dramatically reduce the cost of public projects and also reduce the wasted billions in benefit payments (currently running at £170bn/year) , the target within two years is to get the benefits bill below £10bn. the £160BN in saving will be used to repay the national dept. Once the dept has been repaid, taxes will be reduced in-line with savings. Supermarkets will be given a tax break on out of date food products donated to welfare ebook scheme. We accept that not everyone is trainable, so those of thick brow or of a knuckle dragging persuasion would be used to do the litter pickers, or used as scarecrows in the fields. Other uses could extend to gardening and working in car washers/cleaning windows for public buildings.

All government vehicles would be sourced from UK based companies only, this includes cars, trucks trains everything in short.
This will be used to increase out manufacturing base and increase employment. All materials used in public projects would also only be sourced from UK based companies.

We would exit the EU and with immediate effect the payments made to Brussels would be stopped. The £65bn saving would be used to fund regeneration projects. These would include projects to remove older rundown housing stock using unemployed people as the work force. Reclamation of "brown field" sites would also be a prime use and these would be turned into park lands for the enjoyment of all. Other notable public project would be considered things such as road building /maintenance as well as other public transport systems such as rail and canals.

All EU laws would be revoked esp the Human rights act.
All none desirables would be relocated to the tunnel detention center and they are free to stay as long as they wish (at their own cost) while they contemplate their futures. This would not extend to people convicted or suspect of terror related activities. These people would be retained and used for foundation of public bridges and appeals would not be allows once the concrete pouring has started.

English law would be trimmed down to remove the solicitors tricks/legal wranglings and all court cases would be limited to a maximum of 1 working day. Where there's a blame there's a claim solicitors would be employed in the tunnel mall offering advice to people on how to claim benefits in france. All immigration lawyers would be publicly stoned, hung drawn and quartered. They would then be replaced by previously unemployed knuckle daggers that are struggling to cut it as scarecrows.

Leeds would be bulldozed and turned into a forest come swap area. The natives would be allowed to continue to inhabit the caves/mud huts that surround the area. This new forest would become the new national neanderthal park and would be protected by a large fence and patrol by the army.

A 3rd runway would be built at heathrow and the people of simpson would help to build it - its not like the airport was built after they moved in! This would ensure London stays the main air hub for europe.

Big brother and other related reality TV programs would be banned on grounds of public health.

The welsh and scottish assemblies would be scrapped and they would simply do as they are told.
The number of politicians would be cut by 50% and the house of lord would be retired. Consideration will be given to the rebuilding of hadrian's wall. ireland would be reunited and become one nation under the UK.

Religion would be phased out due to the problems it causes and all religious buildings that are less that 200 years old would be removed and the land used for public parks/recreation. All people would follow the same rules, no exceptions would be made. Football would take the place of religion.

My pleged is to get the "Great" back into "Great Brittan" and to make the whole system fairer for everyone.
The £900Bn National debit would be repaid within10years and the good times would be felt by all level of society with a unemplyement level of less the 1%

Im still working on some of the items, but its coming together well.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Keep it going Tosh, you are doing well up to now, perhaps a few tweeks here and there (You could include Newcastle in your nature reserve alongside Leeds for example). :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

with, i presume, Alf Garnett as your home secretary !!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you ever read the Daily Mail and thought, "somewhere out there, there's a terrifying person who actually believes *every single article* in here"?

I think we've found him.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> i think brian r should realise, tho i understand why he wouldnt,,,, that not everybody hates all " brittish " people, in fact the scottish people are loved throughout the world,,, but there again, we are quite different from the english ...


it was the English I was talking about  obviously the Scots are an admired race throughout the world, but I note especially in Scotland


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Have you ever read the Daily Mail and thought, "somewhere out there, there's a terrifying person who actually believes *every single article* in here"?
> 
> I think we've found him.


I cant read, i'd never get a newspaper unless it had pictures in.
Policies are all sound. under my rule we'd be back in shape in no time. 
Next to no unemployment, no scrounging benefit cheats sucking the life and money out of the country and we are only doing to france what they have done to us since the opening of the tunnel - hell its the only reason they built it, we were to stupid to release at the time.

I'm also considering commando Tuesday for hot girls under 35, and additional taxes for female pubic hair and legalising violence against gingers.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

You have my vote for that commando one 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YoungOldUn said:


> Keep it going Tosh, you are doing well up to now, perhaps a few tweeks here and there (You could include Newcastle in your nature reserve alongside Leeds for example). :lol: :lol:


He's just moved us into Scotland :!: :!: :!:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

This was published in the online Express newspaper early in December -

This should be of interest to anyone who still believes in the Euro and its sponsors!

AN OPEN LETTER TO GERMAN CHANCELLOR ANGELA MERKEL

By Frederick Forsyth

Dear Madam Chancellor

PERMIT me to begin this letter with a brief description of my knowledge of, and affection for, your country.

I first came to Germany as a boy student aged 13 in 1952, two years before you were born. After three extended vacations with German families who spoke no English I found at the age of 16 and to my pleasure that I could pass for German among Germans.

In my 20s I was posted as a foreign correspondent to East Germany in 1963, when you would have been a schoolgirl just north of East Berlin where I lived.

I know Germany , Frau Merkel, from the alleys of Hamburg to the spires of Dresden , from the Rhine to the Oder, from the bleak Baltic coast to the snows of the Bavarian Alps. I say this only to show you that I am neither ignoramus nor enemy.

I also had occasion in those years to visit the many thousands of my countrymen who held the line of the Elbe against 50,000 Soviet main battle tanks and thus kept Germany free to recover, modernise and prosper at no defence cost to herself.

And from inside the Cold War I saw our decades of effort to defeat the Soviet empire and set your East Germany free.

I was therefore disappointed last Friday to see you take the part of a small and vindictive Frenchman in what can only be seen as a targeted attack on the land of my fathers.

We both know that every country has at least one aspect of its society or economy that is so crucial, so vital that it simply cannot be conceded.

For Germany it is surely your automotive sector, your car industry.

Any foreign-sourced measure to target German cars and render them unsaleable would have to be opposed to vetopoint by a German chancellor.

For France it is the agricultural sector. For more than 50 years members of the EU have been taxed under the terms of the Common Agricultural Policy in order to subsidise France's agriculture. Indeed, the CAP has been the cornerstone of every EU budget since the first day.

Attack it and France fights back.

For us the crucial corner of our economy is the financial services industry. Although parts of it exist all over the country it is concentrated in that part of London known even internationally as 'the City'�.

It is not just a few greedy bankers; we both have those but the City is far more. It is indeed a vast banking agglomeration of more banks than anywhere else in the world.

But that is the tip of the iceberg. Also in the City is the world's greatest concentration of insurance companies.

Add to that the brokers; traders in stocks and shares worldwide, second only, and then maybe not, to Wall Street. But it is not just stocks.

The City is also home to the exchanges� of gold and precious metals, diamonds, base metals, commodities, futures, derivatives, coffee, cocoa&#8230; the list goes on and on.

And it does not yet touch upon shipping, aviation, fuels, energy, textiles&#8230; enough. Suffice to say the City is the biggest and busiest marketplace in the world.

It makes the Paris Bourse look like a parish council set against the United Nations and even dwarfs your Frankfurt many times.

That, surely, is the point of what happened in Brussels . The French wish to wreck it and you seem to have agreed. Its contribution to the British economy is not simply useful nor even merely valuable.

It is absolutely crucial. The financial services industry contributes 10 per cent of our Gross Domestic Product and 17.5 per cent of our taxation revenue.

A direct and targeted attack on the City is an attack on my country. But that, although devised in Paris , is what you have chosen to support.

You seem to have decided that Britain is once again Germany's enemy, a situation that has not existed since 1945.

I deeply regret this but the choice was yours and entirely yours. The Transaction Tax or Tobin Tax you reserve the right to impose would not even generate money for Brussels .

It would simply lead to massive emigration from London to other havens. Long ago it was necessary to live in a city to trade in it.

In the days when deals can flash across the world in a nanosecond all a major brokerage needs is a suite of rooms, computers, telephones and the talent of the young people barking offers and agreements down the phone.

Such a suite of rooms could be in Berne, Thun, Zurich or even Singapore. Under your Tobin Tax tens of thousands would leave London.

This would not help Brussels , it would simply help destroy the British economy.

Your conference did not even save the euro. Permit me a few home truths about it. The euro is a Franco-German construct.

It was a German chancellor (Kohl) who ordered a German banker ( Karl Otto Pohl) to get together with a French civil servant (Delors) on the orders of a French president (Mitterrand) and create a common currency.

Which they did. It was a flawed construct. Like a ship with a twisted hull it might float in calm water but if it ever hit a force eight it would probably founder.

Even then it might have worked for it was launched with a manual of rules, the Growth And Stability Pact. If the terms of that book of rules had been complied with the Good Ship Euro might have survived.

But compliance was entrusted bto the European Central Bank which catastrophically failed to insist on that compliance.

Rules governing the growing of cucumbers are more zealously enforced. This was a European Bank in a German city under a French president and it failed in its primary, even its sole, duty.

This had everything to do with France and Germany and nothing whatever to do with Britain.

Yet in Brussels last week the EU pack seemed intent only on venting its spleen on the country that wisely refused to abolish its pound.

You did not even address yourselves to saving the euro but only to seeking a way to ensure it might work in some future time.

But the euro will not be saved. It is crumbling now. And since you have now turned against my country, from this side of the Channel, Madame Chancellor, one can only say of the euro: YOU MADE IT, YOU MEND IT.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

you dont actually have to start your own party,, there is one already there, waiting for a another xenaphobic biggot to take over the reins,,, it is called the Brittish Nationalist Party


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> I've been thinking and ive decided to run for political office.
> 
> Main part of my election promises will be these...
> 
> ...


got my vote tosh m8.........


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

actually, just watching the ten oclock propoganda show,,, sorry, news,,,, there is another party for people of your persuation, it is called the Conservative Party !!!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Whilst I applaud your goof intentions in the manifesto, I am concerned about being rules by a Japanese Laptop...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

roddy said:


> actually, just watching the ten oclock propoganda show,,, sorry, news,,,, there is another party for people of your persuation, it is called the Conservative Party !!!!


I'm with Roddy on this, us Scots have to stick together.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> I'm with Roddy on this, us Scots have to stick together.


Could some one explain to me how 'us scots' can stick together when hardly any of them live in Scotland, they all seem to leave ASAP and spread around the globe. :? 

(I have asked one of my best friends who is a Scot the same question but have never received a real answer)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was just embracing my new nationality honest.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

It won't entitle you to free prescriptions you know


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YoungOldUn said:


> It won't entitle you to free prescriptions you know


I've already had the free eye test :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

roddy said:


> with, i presume, Alf Garnett as your home secretary !!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


You're confusing nationalism with something else.
WHY should the UK take in the worlds refugees or allow people to sit on their backsides and do nothing.

france HAS built a detention center at the end of the tunnel. 
Technically its impossible to claim asylum in the UK if you dont arrive by aircraft. the EU law is clear, you are to claim at the country of entry, not travel across the EU to the place of your choice or has the best benefits system. Lets not confuse economic, migration with something else. Our economic situation precludes us from helping anyone from anywhere..

The incumbent government has a responsibility to its people, that extends to training them in the skills needed for employment and doing everything it can to increase its own prosperity.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> The incumbent government has a responsibility to its people, that extends to training them in the skills needed for employment and doing everything it can to increase its own prosperity.


It's difficult to help those who don't want to be helped and instead prefer to sit on their backsides doing nothing at all.. or having children just for the ££. ;S


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Think the trouble is that most want to work but they end up getting lumped in with those who dont. After 34 years of working right from school I find myself signing on at the job centre. I get about £75 a week job seekers allowance (that doesnt even cover the shopping let alone anything else, or its about the cost of a full tank in a TT). I don't get 1p more than that from anywhere and believe it or not that that will reduce if I am still claiming after 6 months. I was a 40% tax payer when working and in my redundancy pay I paid + £25k in tax. Since leaving work I have a file full of applications and interviews, on average applying for 20 jobs per week, 80 a month, 240 since leaving work; and that is resulting in about 2 interviews per month (honestly it is hard work being out of work). Havent been lucky so far, because most of the jobs are south based and even though I am willing to move, there are plenty of applicants already living there. When labour were in in the good years they had unemplyment down to 800k; its now at plus 3 Million so I guess there is a hard core of 'dont want to works' and its these that need to be identified; bnut even i they are there doesnt appear to be a lot of jobs for them to do right now. I went to sign on last week and had a review meeting. I'm there in collar and tie doing my best to look professional and keen. Being interviewed at the desk next to me; explaining to the lady interviewing him that he had a bad back; was a bloke with a 5 year old sitting on his shoulders. It beggars fucking belief!! Had a couple of good interviews this week and one is looking very positive. So fingers crossed. Think its right that at times such as this that we can't be an open door to anyone who wants to come here and work in jobs that could otherwise go to a native out of work here .


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BrianR said:


> Think the trouble is that most want to work but they end up getting lumped in with those who dont. After 34 years of working right from school I find myself signing on at the job centre. I get about £75 a week job seekers allowance (that doesnt even cover the shopping let alone anything else, or its about the cost of a full tank in a TT). I don't get 1p more than that from anywhere and believe it or not that that will reduce if I am still claiming after 6 months. I was a 40% tax payer when working and in my redundancy pay I paid + £25k in tax. Since leaving work I have a file full of applications and interviews, on average applying for 20 jobs per week, 80 a month, 240 since leaving work; and that is resulting in about 2 interviews per month (honestly it is hard work being out of work). Havent been lucky so far, because most of the jobs are south based and even though I am willing to move, there are plenty of applicants already living there. When labour were in in the good years they had unemplyment down to 800k; its now at plus 3 Million so I guess there is a hard core of 'dont want to works' and its these that need to be identified; bnut even i they are there doesnt appear to be a lot of jobs for them to do right now. I went to sign on last week and had a review meeting. I'm there in collar and tie doing my best to look professional and keen. Being interviewed at the desk next to me; explaining to the lady interviewing him that he had a bad back; was a bloke with a 5 year old sitting on his shoulders. It beggars fucking belief!! Had a couple of good interviews this week and one is looking very positive. So fingers crossed. Think its right that at times such as this that we can't be an open door to anyone who wants to come here and work in jobs that could otherwise go to a native out of work here .


I feel for you mate. Now entering my third year in the same boat and I get nothing but NI credits. Unfortunately my industry (advertising and design) is suffering badly in this recession. Not all companies are seeing it but the one I was working for certainly is - most of it's clients are in the EuroZone.

The problem I'm facing after nearly 1000 applications is a reluctance by companies to commit to employing. Nearly every boss I've spoken to is fearful of what is around the corner. Even going back to freelance is not an option. The reason I stopped before was because of so many bad debts. Waiting 18 months to get a paltry £500 debt paid by a client doesn't cut much ice with the Inland Revenue who argue that I 'should put the money by'. Well to do that you have to get it paid in the first place and then have enough regularly paid work to avoid living off it in the lean times - a bit like UK plc...

I wish you luck, and yes, being lumped in with the layabout with his jeans halfway down his arse and nicotine stained and bitten fingernails is not nice.

I've never been unemployed in a 30 year career and just to add salt to the wound have just been turned down for an interview at Morrisons to stack shelves as night crew. I've even done it before - when I was a student studying hard for my BA so I wouldn't end up in this position! :?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Its a crap situation mate and you must feel like you are going nuts with it. WTF do Morrisons and the likes want? Half the interviews I have been to I have been told I am overqualified - given there is two f#cking telephone interviews befroe I even get to that stage, why is it a suprise? I said to the last firm, 'its your lucky day then; here is someone who wants to work for you on £20k less than I normally get; without a company car and free fuel; shouldnt you be taking my hand off? The guy said he thought I would get fed up and leave for money somewhere else in the future so he took on someone less qualified :? You can't win mate. Feel like selling up everything and going to rent a two up two down somewhere, telling the dole I have nothing and having everything paid for :twisted: but I cant, my dad taught me many years ago that if you work hard and always do your best you wont go wrong. I wish he was right  Good luck with it all and if I hear of anything this end I will let you know.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BrianR said:


> Its a crap situation mate and you must feel like you are going nuts with it. WTF do Morrisons and the likes want? Half the interviews I have been to I have been told I am overqualified - given there is two f#cking telephone interviews befroe I even get to that stage, why is it a suprise? I said to the last firm, 'its your lucky day then; here is someone who wants to work for you on £20k less than I normally get; without a company car and free fuel; shouldnt you be taking my hand off? The guy said he thought I would get fed up and leave for money somewhere else in the future so he took on someone less qualified :? You can't win mate. Feel like selling up everything and going to rent a two up two down somewhere, telling the dole I have nothing and having everything paid for :twisted: but I cant, my dad taught me many years ago that if you work hard and always do your best you wont go wrong. I wish he was right  Good luck with it all and if I hear of anything this end I will let you know.


Yeah, I've had that too.

And now I think I'm getting scammed. I had a call from a recruitment company wanting contractors to work implementing a new corporate identity for the Admiralty for 8 weeks. It would involve working between Bristol and Taunton for a daily rate. Out of that I have to provide my own accommodation and involve a third party, limited company to get my pay through. This of course means further expense. I just don't think it's kosher...

Also, have you heard of Angard? I worked for these idiots for 3 weeks before Christmas...

http://gu.com/p/35v74/tw

Still haven't been properly paid and still haven't had a proper payslip...

Good luck to you too mate. What do you do?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i feel for you both guys!!!! as said before i have also never been out of work in life and just count myself lucky as fuck that i was able to buy a small firm that went tits and make it work. money isnt fantastic but its mine and i am surviving despite yet another fucking recession about to hit us. too be in your shoes i honestly cannot say what i would do if continually rejected over menial jobs that are brain off just repetative and easy to do. the only thing i have always done in life is find another way in via the back door to every job i wanted. forget HR and the lower noddies.......the whole role is to keep you away from the important peeps that actually have a fucking say in who does or doesn't get the job. lie cheat do whatever it takes to get sat in that seat and then sell yourselves!!!!! he or she will be amazed that you have gone to all of that trouble to sit there and personally ask for consideration for a possition.......of course some of the wankers will ask you to leave!!! the smaller family run firms will be better as they will appreciate the lengths you will have gone to in this endevour. my BS has always worked and once in have worked like a looney to be able to do what my lying cv said i could and then move up.
good luck fellas and i mean that, i know rich and his story and am suprised he hasn;t gone mad by now with all of this. Brian is fairly new to me and yet i feel he is an honest guy that just needs someone to look past the scouse image that has been portrayed and see the man!!!!
atb gazz


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Also, have you heard of Angard? I worked for these idiots for 3 weeks before Christmas...

Still haven't been properly paid and still haven't had a proper payslip...

Good luck to you too mate. What do you do?[/quote]

Havent heard of Angard but will make sure I avoid em sound like a right gang of bandits (f#ckers). I work in HR on the learning and org development side of things (big titles but in short it just means that I design and deliver training); I worked for Coca-Cola for 23 years doing lots of different jobs in that time.

The time and effort required for the jobs I am going for is fucking ludicrous. Major brewer I have been talking with for three months , so far: 1} telephone interview with agency; 2} telephone cv review with company HR; 3} telephone formal interview with company HR; 4} telephone interview with head of department; 5} formal face to face interview head of department and head of HR; 6} come back and do a presentation on a set subject and final interview. Everything is done in the south (so the face to face is costing me a £75 quid tank of juice x 2 in this case, thats £150 or my job seekers allowance for two weeks, and they dont pay expenses and thats just one role I am going after.

I know rhere are the usual low life who take advantage of the system taking everything they can get and never having worked a day in their lives; bit for every one of them there is a thousand of us who want to work, don't want handouts are bored shitless sitting around peering into a laptop applying endlessly for jobs we are over qualified for.

Gazzer thanks for the kind words mate! and good luck with th firm - what do you do mate?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hi Brian, i own a small but busy shotblast and powdercoating business bud....also had the opportunity of buying out another company that does ornate gates and railings that i am slowly growing,
www.a1fabandpowder.co.uk
www.thecotswoldforge.com this one also has a facebook book page i update regularly 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Cotsw ... 1209064155
it isnt easy i assure you but its mine and keeps the wolf from the door in this climate, and as it is all family run H&S can fuck off and leave us alone to work which is nice lmao


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks brilliant Gazzer - great that you found your niche in life mate and are enjoying it too...... stay happy mate cos lifes to short!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Rich whom i have met, Brian whom i have not,, i feel for you bothh,, being on the broo is no fun,, i have experienced it at times throo my life and hope you both get sorted,,, but with the rich stealing so much money from our society and country things can only get worse,, dont blame the poor , even the scroungers, it is is not their fault , dont listen to the "red tops " ...the bankers .financiers have got us into this mess and the poor are having to pay for it,,,,,,,,,,,,, Rich, sell your house and retire to spain., keep the car, ( and Lou :lol: ) buy a horse ( they are giving them away in spain just now ) and enjoy !!!


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> i feel for you both guys!!!! as said before i have also never been out of work in life and just count myself lucky as fuck that i was able to buy a small firm that went tits and make it work. money isnt fantastic but its mine and i am surviving despite yet another fucking recession about to hit us. too be in your shoes i honestly cannot say what i would do if continually rejected over menial jobs that are brain off just repetative and easy to do. the only thing i have always done in life is find another way in via the back door to every job i wanted. forget HR and the lower noddies.......the whole role is to keep you away from the important peeps that actually have a fucking say in who does or doesn't get the job. lie cheat do whatever it takes to get sat in that seat and then sell yourselves!!!!! he or she will be amazed that you have gone to all of that trouble to sit there and personally ask for consideration for a possition.......of course some of the wankers will ask you to leave!!! the smaller family run firms will be better as they will appreciate the lengths you will have gone to in this endevour. my BS has always worked and once in have worked like a looney to be able to do what my lying cv said i could and then move up.
> good luck fellas and i mean that, i know rich and his story and am suprised he hasn;t gone mad by now with all of this. Brian is fairly new to me and yet i feel he is an honest guy that just needs someone to look past the scouse image that has been portrayed and see the man!!!!
> atb gazz


Labour took our taxes and put nearly a million on the public payroll! Then allowed mass immigration while nearly 5million received some form of work related benefits!

A round of applause for that economic prudency!



roddy said:


> Rich whom i have met, Brian whom i have not,, i feel for you bothh,, being on the broo is no fun,, i have experienced it at times throo my life and hope you both get sorted,,, but with the rich stealing so much money from our society and country things can only get worse,, dont blame the poor , even the scroungers, it is is not their fault , dont listen to the "red tops " ...the bankers .financiers have got us into this mess and the poor are having to pay for it,,,,,,,,,,,,, Rich, sell your house and retire to spain., keep the car, ( and Lou :lol: ) buy a horse ( they are giving them away in spain just now ) and enjoy !!!


Don't blame the scroungers? Eh? Its not their fault? WTF?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

As I remember it the economy was doing pretty well under labour until the U,S bankers f#cked up and its bad debt cascaded across the world. Most of the debt the country is in now isnt as a result of scroungers on the dole; it comes as a result of borrowing to continually prop up the bank of England so the rest of the country doesnt end up on the dole too, as well as Scotland, Ireland and half of Europe. There is an old saying : There but for the grace of god go I. Anyone right now can find themselves in this situation and god help everyone if the double dip comes to fruition. A magicians trick - slight of hand and misdirection; whilst everyone is blaming the so called scroungers on the dole, noone is focussing on the true culprits in all of this. What was it announced yesterday - oh yeah a £million bonus for another f#cking banker supported by the primeminister. The equivilent to paying my dole for over 277 years.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well said brian,, i think it is also worth pointing out,,, we are all aware of 2 faced weak lipped cameron and his 25k cap on benefit,, that 25k is paid to a comparitivelly small number of people who live in the london area , that money is predominatly for the high london rent and goes to greedy slum landlords, not into the pockets of the claimants,,,, just another example of leading the flock round in circles while the real scroungers ripp off billions of pounds from society and stash it in Camen islands bank accounts ............


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> As I remember it the economy was doing pretty well under labour until the U,S bankers f#cked up and its bad debt cascaded across the world. Most of the debt the country is in now isnt as a result of scroungers on the dole; it comes as a result of borrowing to continually prop up the bank of England so the rest of the country doesnt end up on the dole too, as well as Scotland, Ireland and half of Europe. There is an old saying : There but for the grace of god go I. Anyone right now can find themselves in this situation and god help everyone if the double dip comes to fruition. A magicians trick - slight of hand and misdirection; whilst everyone is blaming the so called scroungers on the dole, noone is focussing on the true culprits in all of this. What was it announced yesterday - oh yeah a £million bonus for another f#cking banker supported by the primeminister. The equivilent to paying my dole for over 277 years.


i agree Brian that the bankers have caused this problem with the way they ran their business in high risk mode, however i also agree that the benefits we pay out to the unemployed who have never worked or want to work is over the top now and needs sorting out badly!!!
shut the fucking borders and get us back on track before allowing another foreigner into the country to work!!!! lets get back to a hard working britain and stop this life of ease that soo many have chosen to live on the dole or on benefits. single mums......ok you opened ya legs once and got caught out you can have child benefit but more than that sort it yaself ya slapper for being a matress lol.
why is it that 40 or 50+ folks cannot get a job when they are clearly trying to get one??? ageism springs to mind and if folks just gave them a chance they would prove themselves to you. hence why the poles are so welcome to companies in the uk they have the old work ethics we used to have of grafting for a living and not the na,mby pamby twats we have now lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

do you really think that taking a pittence from a relativelly few people in this country is going to solve a global problem,,,,,,,,,, :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> do you really think that taking a pittence from a relativelly few people in this country is going to solve a global problem,,,,,,,,,, :?


no roddy i dont bud, however i am not intrested in global just uk wide and whats good for us not the rest of the hands out eu countries lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mate, with due respect, until you recognise the problem you will never find the solution.... the days when britain ruled the world and stole everything they could from everyone they could are long gone,, now we are just another square in the conglomorate chess board,,,,


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> mate, with due respect, until you recognise the problem you will never find the solution.... the days when britain ruled the world and stole everything they could from everyone they could are long gone,, now we are just another square in the conglomorate chess board,,,,


and you think the problem lies with global? or am i reading this wrong lol. to my mind put ya own house in order first then the rest wont be able to influence you as much.......too much interferance lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

when you live in a tower block that is falling down there aint much point in locking your door !!!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Ones thing for sure, we aren;t going to sort it out here are we ; but this kind of discusssion is healthy and as time goes by more and more people will be doing something similar.  I agree:

Lets identify the culprits on both sides - it will probably be more difficult to identify the bankers though as most of the funds they have taken illegally are situated off shore somewhere ( a lot of tory donors amid this bunch so better not to labour the problem) . So lets just give those guys knighthoods instead and satisfy ourselves with a much easier target. Unfortunately we wont just be able to limit this to the arseholes who have never worked and dont want to work (who incidently were taught all about unemployment by their parents, who in turn were taught all about unemployment by the tories under thatcher - the tories created this culture in the first place not labour; labour have continually had o pick up the pieces ), we will also need to include the hoardes of kids they have had too, but f#ck em they belong to the scummy never worked so they can suffer; when they protestm rob, murder and burn we can simply lock em up - 6 months for stealing a chocolate bar; and as the prisons are now full this means we will need to give community service for a paedophile who has been attacking kids for 20 years. Lets make living in the capital impossible for these guys and create the circumstances which means they have no choice but to move further North; freeing up housing for the idle rich to buy, fix up and make extortionate profits from and moving the problem North has additional benefits and so the fuckers will likely take their robbing and killing with them .

The foreigners: we are members of the European community and so we have to let them live here (would be great if we could just go to their countries and work and at the same time tell em to f#ck off from here, but we have already pissed off the whole of europe and so they probably wont be happy with that; given that most of the foreigners appear to be here doing the jobs that U.K folk didnt want to do until there was nothing else to do, should not matter; they are garlic, pasta, suasage and frog eating dirty smelly bastards, so fuck em. Just make sure they have the ketchup on the tables when we turn up for our annual holidays ;run naked down thier streets drunk out of our minds; spewing up outside their homes, pissing up their front doors and shagging on their beaches or anywhere else that takes our fancy; we are entitled to a good holiday and if they dont like it they shouldnt have been born in such a sunny place; its their own fucking fault. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

deep..........let me digest and come back Brian lol its too sodding early m8 he he


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> when you live in a tower block that is falling down there aint much point in locking your door !!!


fuck me both you and Brian are deep in your replies.......ok as said to Brian let me think and come back, as have 2 ton of soil to move today so will engage brain then lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

holly shit man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

labour were riding the global wave and now we're left to pick up there mess and miss management with all the PFI and capital projects the country has to pay (on an RBS credit card no doubt) for the next decade or so. They achieved nothing is 8 years it has to be the worst years of miss management of political office since before the war.

As for the million bonus, given the starting position in terms of the amount of dept they had then, and have now - looks like hes doing something right to me... plus its deferred until 2014. A survey of "business leaders" believe he should be rewarded for performing a difficult job and turning around the failing bank. The government should put a schedule together showing whats to be repaid, when and what bonuses will be awarded for each of the milestones achieved.

Removing the bonus from the banking system will mean all the best people will move abroad. 
This is what europe wants.

Hopefully when Scotland gets it independence the first thing the scottich government will do is pay back the English tax payers everything they owe inc the loan to RBS.

Germans vision of a united europe failed in the 40s, this is just a modern take on the same vision..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

you will be very welcome to everything we owe you,, be cheap at the price to get rid of you,, and we will well afford it from the our North Sea revenues which have been holding your jaundiced country for the last 40 years !!!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

roddy said:


> you will be very welcome to everything we owe you,, be cheap at the price to get rid of you,, and we will well afford it from the our North Sea revenues which have been holding your jaundiced country for the last 40 years !!!


North Sea Revenues you are joking mate it's nearly all gone :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

he's clearly a typical scot - so hes either high on crack or had one too many cans of special brew as he clear has no grasp on reality. Or maybe im doing him an injustice - he might have fallen and banged his head 10 or 12 times (after drinking or doing drugs) :lol:

See you (hopefully not for a long time) jimmy!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > you will be very welcome to everything we owe you,, be cheap at the price to get rid of you,, and we will well afford it from the our North Sea revenues which have been holding your jaundiced country for the last 40 years !!!
> ...


all gone!!!  ,, ya think so ???,, ya fkn half wit... [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> he's clearly a typical scot - so hes either high on crack or had one too many cans of special brew as he clear has no grasp on reality. Or maybe im doing him an injustice - he might have fallen and banged his head 10 or 12 times (after drinking or doing drugs) :lol:
> 
> See you (hopefully not for a long time) jimmy!


you mean the reality that you and yer stinkin jaundiced country are half way down the stank,,,, drown ye poor fool !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> labour were riding the global wave and now we're left to pick up there mess and miss management with all the PFI and capital projects the country has to pay (on an RBS credit card no doubt) for the next decade or so. They achieved nothing is 8 years it has to be the worst years of miss management of political office since before the war.
> 
> As for the million bonus, given the starting position in terms of the amount of dept they had then, and have now - looks like hes doing something right to me... plus its deferred until 2014. A survey of "business leaders" believe he should be rewarded for performing a difficult job and turning around the failing bank. The government should put a schedule together showing whats to be repaid, when and what bonuses will be awarded for each of the milestones achieved.
> 
> ...


One thing that concerns me about Scotland gaining it's independence is this, my Tax office is in Scotland so why should I have my Tax collected by a foreign country :? :? :? Will all English Government Deparments including the Tax Office be brought back within English borders. :? :? :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Graham Grant said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > labour were riding the global wave and now we're left to pick up there mess and miss management with all the PFI and capital projects the country has to pay (on an RBS credit card no doubt) for the next decade or so. They achieved nothing is 8 years it has to be the worst years of miss management of political office since before the war.
> ...


I can see them losing quite a few jobs . Which in turn will come back here. They will soon then have to stop the free university places free prescriptions etc etc


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Removing the bonus from the banking system will mean all the best people will move abroad. 
This is what europe wants.

Are these the best people who got us i this mess in the first place? Because if they are fuck em, let em go lets see who would have them? labour took unemployment from 3M to 800k. They led the largest upscale the NHS has seen since its inception; reducing waiting times to almost zero in a lot of areas remember waiting for a bed or surgery under the tories; or having to travel a hundred mies for chemotharapy cos the local authority had run out of money? (you have to have been in one to know this tho); they updated schools from crumbling outdated environments to modern more target focussed acdmys (with massively improved results). They kept inflation low for all of those 8 years and intrest rates too - do you remember black friday under the tories? It was Blaires over zelous support of the yanks that screwed labour; entering unwinable wars for dishonest reasons - it wasnt the economy that did for them. The vast majority of the debt relates to borrowing to prop up the country and stopping it from going bankrupt ( a situation caused by the Bankers not labour). Every country outside of China and Russia is struggling in terms of the ecnomy, debt and noone is blaming ther eincumbent government; only in the Uk do we do this. IOf austerity is the answer then why after 12 months of austerity is our debt even greater than ot was 12 motnhs ago?


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

One good thing about Scotland leaving the union ,is that I can see a job opportunity for our un-employed brickies here in England, Hadrians Wall will need re-pointing and a lot of referb. :wink: :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BrianR said:


> Removing the bonus from the banking system will mean all the best people will move abroad.
> This is what europe wants.
> 
> Are these the best people who got us i this mess in the first place? Because if they are fuck em, let em go lets see who would have them? labour took unemployment from 3M to 800k. They led the largest upscale the NHS has seen since its inception; reducing waiting times to almost zero in a lot of areas remember waiting for a bed or surgery under the tories; or having to travel a hundred mies for chemotharapy cos the local authority had run out of money? (you have to have been in one to know this tho); they updated schools from crumbling outdated environments to modern more target focussed acdmys (with massively improved results). They kept inflation low for all of those 8 years and intrest rates too - do you remember black friday under the tories? It was Blaires over zelous support of the yanks that screwed labour; entering unwinable wars for dishonest reasons - it wasnt the economy that did for them. The vast majority of the debt relates to borrowing to prop up the country and stopping it from going bankrupt ( a situation caused by the Bankers not labour). Every country outside of China and Russia is struggling in terms of the ecnomy, debt and noone is blaming ther eincumbent government; only in the Uk do we do this. IOf austerity is the answer then why after 12 months of austerity is our debt even greater than ot was 12 motnhs ago?


You are frankly clueless, you can't even correctly compose a sentence, every other word is a spelling mistake so i have no hope of you understanding the economy or how we got here. Your grasp on reality is so far from the truth it laughable.

Whys the debt higher, is this remedial math?
You have a credit card, you max it out and then get another one, you max it out and get another one, all of a sudden you're monthly payments are more than your monthly earnings. So you borrow more to pay off the first three... and the cycle continues... :roll: This is why all the large capex project are being halted and opex costs are being reduced. (i have little hope you'll understand capex and opex)..

PFI was originally a conservative policy that was attacked by labour, but then they extended the use rapidly when they took office. EVEN the SNP came out and said what labour was doing was daft. In your illiterate diatribe you basically shot you're self in the foot. Next time it might be an idea to engage brain and try reading first... :lol:

So lets summarise that shall we?
The Blair government has transferred billions of pounds worth of "public services" into private hands under the PFI. The "fees", or rake-off, for PFI projects in 2006-2007 were in the order of £6.3bn, more than the cost of many of the projects - you can see these details via the ONS if you can be bothered to look.

Which government failed to regulate the banks while in power then blamed the current government?
Which government sold off public assets to the private sector for less than they were worth while agreeing to pay rent at a level more than it would cost to simply run them in the first place? 
Which government changed the way they published employment numbers to make it look lower than it was?
Which government sold off all the gold reserves for less than the net worth while gold was at it's low point (this cost the tax payer £7BN)?

I could go on, but frankly you're a lost cause...
bye bye...


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Toshiba - I appreciate what you say, you make some good and valid points and you are entitled to say what you feel; I have listened carefully. What I have come up with is that it isnt what you say, but the fucked up way you say it. There really is a nasty fucking edge to you mate that I for one don't appreciate. I dont know you and you dont know me, in fact you havent got a fucking clu because I think you take me for some kind of soft shite. So I suggest you continue to contribute, but I also suggest you desist with any half baked insults towards me, if everyone else is ok with putting up with you then so be it for them, but you are definately not for me pal.

When it comes to it, I really couldnt give a fuck what you think, because you make it clear that you know everything, have all the answers and noone is allowed to disagree with you. There is an old saying; you cannot teach a man who knows everything anything and when it comes to you Tosh , enough said I think. So bye bye to you too!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

P.s capital expenditure and operational expenditure - Taught soft shites like you (who also thought they knew everything) what that meant for a very long time fuckwhit! I bet you wanted to give Maggie one didn't you; have a picture over the fire place? I dont know about Tosh - fucking Toss better sums you up you antisocial arsehole. Hope the spelling met your anal exacting standards - what were you many years ago an english teacher? get used to bossing little kids around? You say you have too much time on your hands, I have news for you, you do! Go get an allotment or something chap cos the devil makes work for idle imbicilic self obsessed hands. Do that whilst you aint playing with yourself.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BrianR said:


> Do that whilst you aint playing with yourself.


Maybe to complete the image he wears a Rolex. An automatic. On his right wrist. I'll leave you to draw your own conclusions... :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Do that whilst you aint playing with yourself.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: A scarey image now in my head that won't go away :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Normally people resort to swearing when they have no other way of making a point...

You are assuming "how" i voted, I'm simply stating what happened to the economy as a direct retort to an idealised view of a previous government that you expressed. Government is outdated and doesn't really work anymore as its too slow to react and far too big. You then have two houses, one of which has no real power anymore, but is able to delay bills before returning back to the lower house to be pushed though anyway. So if you want to save money or improve the political landscape, get rid of the lords. make the UK into a federal government and let wales/scotland/England/ni apply state taxes over the federal taxes and spend the money they raise how they want to, including NHS and other public services such as schools etc etc.

Maggie, i think she was a very strong leader, but was not one to suffer the unions who chose to take he on when we had large stockpiles of coal and the mildest winter in years. The minors should blame the unions for what happened to the industry, but in the same breath she went far too far and destroyed the industry on purpose. But the unions went too far too with the 3day working week and id guess the stance was partly to prevent that from happening again. Maybe its in her book, but I've not read it, nor do i intend to.

..and of course im being a twat, that was the whole point of the thread! 
plus the correct slur would be "fucking tosser"...

I don't want to do real work, my hands would be rough and it wouldn't feel as good while playing with myself.

Rolex, i don't have one - but if i did it wouldn't need winding, but im left handed.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

jog on you boring git. I don't give a Tosh!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Anyone else totally fed up of the EU telling us what we can and cant do?


You'll like this then... not:
More fuel for to fan the Euro-interference flames:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16854969
"The European Parliament has voted to back a call for national sports teams to wear the EU flag on their shirts."

...though rather sensationalist headline as it turns out (it won't be complusory; they were actually voting on a report into a broader range of stuff etc.)...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

what was a fairly decent set of views has deteriorated into the usual crud of abuse from both sides and ruined a decent topic.........hey ho, we cant all be right but we do all have an opinion and must respect others i think? either way no hard feelings guys live and let live


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes Gazzer and we all know who took it there as usual. Live and let live mate, great point! hope alls well in your world


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

not at mo bud....but thats a diff story lol.......take care and have a good week end


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Keep smiling bud and I hope the weekend improves for you mate


----------



## jgtt2 (Jul 8, 2011)

:?


BrianR said:


> Its time we did have an asembly and a voice. I kinda think that the UK is an important Union and therefore as the largest contirbuting member I would like to see an English assembly, the biggest part of the Union and the biggest contributor, voting on whether we would still like to maintain a working relationship with Scotland, Wales and N.I. If need be lets cut the deficit 4 ways and go our merry ways - still mates who look out for eachother but no longer to be relied upon to share our own wealth with anyone other than our own. Every country appars to dislike us (you only have to see that f#cking song contest to realise that); I note though that they didnt hate us 60 years ago when our fathers and grandfather filled their cemeteries repatriating most of them). So at the same time lets have a a forum to vote on whether we want to continue kissing the arse of every country that can't abide us; I for one would gladly tell em all to go f'ck themselves, close the borders and half the crime rate. Please don't consider me anti Scottish, Welsh or Irish, I have a great effinity for each of those proud countries and the people who live there and have many mates in each to prove it.


Close the borders to cut crime you say ! Hmmmmm I didn't see any looting in Scotland it was all in engurland.
Iam British and proud of it don't assume everyone in Scotland wants independence,Britain is stronger together,but I'd like to see an EU referendum,


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

jgtt2 said:


> Hmmmmm I didn't see any looting in Scotland it was all in engurland.
> Iam British and proud of it don't assume everyone in Scotland wants independence,Britain is stronger together,but I'd like to see an EU referendum,


Herein lies the trouble with government: people complain about how it doesn't work for them, but when they were provided with a referendum to change the election system to something more representative what happened? Same old, same old. Were people really confused by the options, or was it just the media trying to make out that it was confusing? The British don't have it in them to effect any real change. Meanwhile the least capable contributors remain the most likely to breed, increasing the drain on Johnny Taxpayer.

Reform Cat was the way forward. 





For all the EU's regulation and standardization, Europe is still a bunch of separate countries and perhaps rightly so. However, there isn't even a standard set of road signs for motorists who are free to drive everywhere. :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the british may not,,, but we might ,,,!!!( watch this space :lol: :lol: )


----------

